# weeping moss



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

The moss also adapts very well and is a very fast grower, people getting ripped off...


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

My weeping moss does not weep. I don't mind, because it still looks nice, but it doesn't droop down. Instead, it reaches up. The fronds spread and curl upward like a cup. 

It's a nano tank, shrimp only, no CO2, moderate lighting. PPS dosing.

It is growing quite fast.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Picture please

Bump: My guess is there is still plenty of fert's. What is your substrate?


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Lights are off on my tanks right now. I'll take a photo in a few hours when they come on. 

Substrate is Eco-Complete, but the moss is tied to a piece of driftwood near the top of the tank. I thought it was going to droop down and look like a weeping willow, but it had other ideas.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool, give me a snap FTS (full tank shot) and snap of the moss


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeez, I had to use Google to find this thread again. It's not on my list of posts. And the search function is pretty turrible.










I did not see your reply until now. Is this good enough? It pretty much is a whole tank shot. It's a 2 gallon tank.

FWIW, it was sold to me using the second image in your original post.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I took another photo. Full tank, such as it is. I know, it needs a trim. I'm trying to hold off until my new tank arrives.










There's two kinds of moss in the tank. It's supposed to be Christmas moss on the ends of the branches, and on the trunk of the "tree." Weeping moss in the middle of the branches.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Doesnt look like weeping to me

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

randym said:


> I took another photo. Full tank, such as it is. I know, it needs a trim. I'm trying to hold off until my new tank arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your close up looks likely to be java. There seems to be plenty of nutrients. Why are your plants stretching like that though? Seems to be the result of the stringyness.

Bump: Not christmas moss either. Some vesicularia though

Bump: Its possibility you have java and weeping moss in the tank.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Not enough light, maybe?

I don't think it's java moss. I've kept a lot of java moss in my time, and it's much...messier. 

Though maybe that wasn't really java moss. I have heard that the mosses sold as java moss in the U.S. are often a variety of species that aren't necessarily even related.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Whats your photoperiod? 
I would retie everything 

Looks like a taxiphyllum-ie taiwan, java

Without constant plucking/trimming, this moss will keep on piling on top of itself...

scientific name: vesicularia ferriei

No one wants to show off their pictures, chime in, or oppose the OP statements?


this was in my cousins tank, 80 degrees F.


----------

